# 21 ft Cape Horn..how offshore capable are they?



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

I came across a screamin deal on a 21ft Caphorn with a 200hp engine on it and was wondering how offshore capable it would be as far as distance and fishing in 4-5's....I really want a Glacier Bay 2660 but this capehorn is CHEAP.


----------



## laguna24 (Jun 16, 2004)

my 27 ft cape horn is very capable.....its cheap too...$55500! 2003 w/ 4 strokes! cape horns are solid no nonsense fishing machines. I have not been on a 21, but the 24 ft does well offshore too.


----------



## Capteddie (Dec 5, 2004)

No comparison between a 21 cape horn and a 26 anything. The boat is a good hull and would be a capable 25-30 mile offshore boat. Would not go out in anything over a 2-3 foot swell or a 2 foot chop in it though.


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

You're not going to fish 4-5's in that boat with any level of comfort, or in any 21ft boat for that matter. Your range is going to be limited by two things: Fuel and Comfort level. Some people take boats that size 70 miles offshore. Personally I'd perfer twins if I were going much past 30.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

shanker said:


> 21ft Caphorn with a 200hp engine on it and was wondering how offshore capable it would be as far as distance and fishing in 4-5's.....


Heres my opinon,
Im sure the lenght and brand are a good sturdy made boat that rides good on 2ft or less seas, maybe even a foot higher.

But, in 4-5's (unless they were long rollers) a person wouldnt be fishing much I wouldnt imagine. A person would be bouncing around like a cork on a rough pond. I would think to be comfortable, you would have to have 2-3's or less with out much chop in a 21' boat no matter what the brand name.

If I did it all over again and could afford it, I would have a cat style boat ABSOLUTELY *NO LESS* THAN A 26'r. Makes for more of a pleasant, less pounding type day in 10-15 mile per hour winds and 2-3's which is in my opinion what the winds and seas are for us on the average.

If I was in less than a 30' boat, I wouldnt even go out past the jetties in 4-5's unless they were long rollers.

Ive been caught out there in 4-5s maybe they were 5-7's and my Sea Chaser 24'r was as tough a small boat a man could want, but I wasnt trying to fish, I was trying to get my butt back home out of that rough dangerious mess.

JMO

The "_dont like to pound_" Hog


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

Ive been out on a Robalo 220 during the Deep Sea Roundup this year on a 2Cooler's boat, we hit slid 7-8s with some 9-12's in the mix and it may have not been comfortable, but I was never nervous in that boat.

I was just wondering b/c cheap on this boat is 10K, the guy is having a fire sale.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2007)

Maybe one of the old salts could explain sea hights and how they are measured. There may be a misunderstanding.


----------



## Pktdeace (Apr 13, 2006)

True 4-5's in a 21 foot boat is insane. All I would do with a boat that size is fish bays unless it was flat calm and we were under a predictable weather pattern. I used to have a 23 c hawk and it was ok in 2-3's going slow back toward home. Anything else no way. I now have a 27 world cat and other than a sportfisher I will never own another boat. I can fish 4-5's and not even think about it. I know that 21 to 27 does not sound like a big difference but sit them next to each other and look at things like freeboard etc. Good luck!


----------



## Pktdeace (Apr 13, 2006)

P.S. those 26' glacier bays are awesome boats. I decked for Peace Marvel on one for over a year.


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

2'-3' seas in a 21' Cape Horn and you'll be drenched. Wettest boat I've ever been on/owned.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

I wont do 4-5s in a 25 Contender. Its gonna be hard to fish when you cant stand up.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

I'd run that Capehorn as far offshore as the fish were running! I've been offshore in a 19' Carolina Skiff (flatbottom) manytimes, it's stable once sitting still, but you do take a bit of a beating and get wet on the way out, but it's well worth it! (I'm more brave than smart)


----------



## agulhas (Jul 27, 2004)

i just sold my 27 and they are bullet proof. bare bones boat. i would put the 21 up against anything it that size range. it will get you beyond where your skill level will take you. there is a guy on the hull truth named bullshipper. he ran a 21 in baja area in some nasty stuff.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

they are..........

3 feet
1 more motor
an armstrong bracket.................short


----------



## flymost (Nov 6, 2006)

We tried to run a 21' boat this year, luckily I have the opportunity to fish when the weather's good, but you needed glass to not get beat up, and I wouldn't go out in anything more than 2' or less. I had her out in 4-5's once, and was not afraid, but 30+ miles at 9 knots and rough is not a fun day. We now have a 25' WC and can't believe the difference. Personally, I would save my pennies and get some rides this summer and make a more informed decision. Also, be wary of how some people classify waves. I've been out in a lot of 3' days and read many a report the next day of the 4-5 or even 7-9' waves. Good luck, and you'r welcome to ride with us some day.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

4-5 footers..........why? I like it slick and find there is plenty of slick days to go.


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

I recentely purchased a 1998 21ft CH and absolutley love it!! first three offshore trips were 60, 52 and 47 miles , first one slick calm, second one 1-3's and third one 2-4's and she never missed a beat. In fact the third trip in the 2-4's with some 5+ rollers was not bad, we ran about 28mph and it was not bad at all. I did install a plexiglass sheet across the front of the t-top and it did stop what little spray did come over. I love this boat, especially for what i paid for it, most 21's would fit inside this boat, 140 gal fuel, large livewell, 360qt fishbox , top speed about 45-47 with 2 guys full fuel and tackle, what else can i say


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

This is a picture of dreamweaver21 off of thehulltruth.com, he fishes tourneys out of his 21 and sent me this pic while i was asking about my deal before i bought it,tough *** boat


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

You will have plenty of fishable offshore days with that boat. Be mindful of the weather and it will be a good machine


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

shanker said:


> Ive been out on a Robalo 220 during the Deep Sea Roundup this year on a 2Cooler's boat, we hit slid 7-8s with some 9-12's in the mix and it may have not been comfortable, but I was never nervous in that boat.


I don't know you, but if they were true 9-12s, and you were not nervous, you must be one bad dude. Huevos of solid steel....

9-12s make me nervous just thinking about it.....Maybe I'm a weenie. 

Anyone else been out in 9-12s without being nervous (cruise ships don't count).

Brandon


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> I don't know you, but if they were true 9-12s, and you were not nervous, you must be one bad dude. Huevos of solid steel....
> 
> 9-12s make me nervous just thinking about it.....Maybe I'm a weenie.
> 
> ...


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2007)

I've been caught in some big choppy seas. Funny thing is I have no idea how big they were. All I remember is talking to the man upstairs about getting home safe. Some of you may not understand that 9 to 12 foot seas are 18 to 24 foot tall waves. If they are far apart that is not too bad, get them close together and it is flat dangerous. Anything over 6 foot seas are dangerous in most pleasure boats.


----------



## boonjg (Jun 26, 2007)

Those 6s might have looked like 9-12s in that 22ft boat.


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> Chase This! said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know you, but if they were true 9-12s, and you were not nervous, you must be one bad dude. Huevos of solid steel....
> ...


----------



## ELWJ2001 (Jan 18, 2007)

I was in 12's last January on the Dolphin Express. Rain, Wind, Waves I could not ask for more(plenty of elbow room to fish!). Nothing like seeing a wave rolling right at you and being about 8feet taller than you standing on the deck.


----------



## agulhas (Jul 27, 2004)

off the coast of south africa it was not unusual to have sees running 30 foot in the agulhas current under the right conditions. 10 to 15 was common. now that being said the period was 30 to 60 seconds so it was kind of like driving through the hill country around lake travis. 


we came in from 45 miles out of freeport in 5-7's one day (27 cape horn) and got the **** beaten out of us at 15 knots. i would take the rollers any day.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> I don't know you, but if they were true 9-12s, and you were not nervous, you must be one bad dude. Huevos of solid steel....
> 
> 9-12s make me nervous just thinking about it.....Maybe I'm a weenie.
> 
> ...


I've been out in some 8-10s and that was bad. We were on the Capt John which is a 75' cat and I wouldn't want to ever do it again. Sometimes the seas look a lot bigger than they really are especially in a small boat. 9-12s would be bad on a cruise ship.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

agulhas said:


> off the coast of south africa it was not unusual to have sees running 30 foot in the agulhas current under the right conditions. 10 to 15 was common. now that being said the period was 30 to 60 seconds so it was kind of like driving through the hill country around lake travis.
> .


In Angola I saw the same kinda stuff. We would see guys 30 miles offshore in little wood boats running around in 20 ft seas. It was just big swells.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Calmday said:


> Sometimes the seas look a lot bigger than they really are especially in a small boat. 9-12s would be bad on a cruise ship.


I agree. So back to his original post, perhaps what he is calling 4-5s is really 2-3s, and yes, that boat will do much better in 2-3s than true 4-5s. Like others have said, you will get the **** beat out of you in a 21ft boat in 4-5s.

9-12s in this Gulf in a 21ft boat and you will be tempted to call in the Coast Guard for a helo lift.

The ideal day for a 21ft to fish offshore is when the forecast reads "Light and variable winds, seas 2ft of less".

Just my .02

Brandon


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

shoot, for that price buy it and fish it for a year, see if its what you want. If you don't like it sell it and you could probably pull a profit out of the deal and then get something a little bigger. I don't have any experience on that boat but I have heard the 21 can be a little wet.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

I have fished sea's up to 9 foot and the only way I knew they were that is I came home and looked at the bouy readings from the past 24 hours. When I was in the 9 footers they felt like 15+. I have had boats from a 23 Contender up to my current boat a 33 Blackfin. I will tell you that 4-5's in a 21 footer would be misserable. I would not evan go in 3-4's in a 21 footer. I would recommend finding an older boat that is larger with newer motors. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> I don't know you, but if they were true 9-12s, and you were not nervous, you must be one bad dude. Huevos of solid steel....
> 
> 9-12s make me nervous just thinking about it.....Maybe I'm a weenie.
> 
> ...


I'm not a BA and fished the same days, with a good captian, a solid boat, and the long duration we had it wasn't bad. The majority weren't that big and the seas were doable.


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

I've been in seas that bad 3 times. Twice on Big E, once on Dolphin. I wasn't scared, but I sure as hell would have been on a 21'. Seeing a wall of water way over your head approach is unsettling. When it happens again and again at 6-8 second intervals, well....


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Snagged said:


> I'm not a BA and fished the same days, with a good captian, a solid boat, and the long duration we had it wasn't bad. The majority weren't that big and the seas were doable.


Was this in a 21 ft boat???

Brandon


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> Was this in a 21 ft boat???
> 
> Brandon


28
I am talking about one particular time.
The big ones were rollers with a long duration between. I've been in 3 footers that were much worse.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I'm sure the 21' cape horn is a solid boat, but it will never compare to a 26' glacier bay. If not the best, it is for sure one of the best boats on the market under 30'. I've fished venice several times over the last several years and most of the guides over there run the 26 and once(if you have not already)you have rode in one I'm pretty sure you will see why they do. It is not the fastest boat in the water, but it's stability is incredible.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

About wave measurments, I thought that a wave is measured from the bottom of the trough to the top of the sweel, during the Roundup, there were times when we were in the bottom of a trough and the tops of the swells were even with the top of the T-Top on the boat I was on, it was incredible, and yes, the 4-5's that were close together we much more misreable than the large occasional rollers we met out in the Durta area.



the hookup said:


> I'm sure the 21' cape horn is a solid boat, but it will never compare to a 26' glacier bay. If not the best, it is for sure one of the best boats on the market under 30'. I've fished venice several times over the last several years and most of the guides over there run the 26 and once(if you have not already)you have rode in one I'm pretty sure you will see why they do. It is not the fastest boat in the water, but it's stability is incredible.


yes I have fished in one and it was the best boat ive ever been on as far as roomyness, stability, had plenty of speed, as long as I can cruise at 27knots or so I'm happy, but the GB 2660 was by far sweet!


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

I was told a wave is measured from the middle to the crest and from the middle to the trough. So a 3 footer is really 6 feet from crest to trough. Sure seems that way when looking at bouy reports and actually being there. Back to your question about a 21 ft boat. I took my 21 CC Proline out of Port A in what was called 5-7 seas. Well at the middle to end of the jetties we were scared to try and turn around. At less than 5MPH the boat would crash off the back side of the waves. It never took on any water but rough is an understatement and we were all soaked from spray. We ended up about 45 miles out at a shrimper and caught some BF tuna but I dont ever want to do it again. 2-3 are max for any kind of comfort level and best when they are 2' or less. In 2-3 about 20 mph is as fast as you can go with any brains.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

We used to go out about 100 miles in a 22 foot Mako... until we almost sank.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

I always read a wave forecast as 3+5 or 5+7 and never been dissapointed.
No, I'm not kidding.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

the titanic was offshore capable and sunk
every vessel has its limits , and in a 21`er slick days are the best, 2-3`s ok , 3-5`s hard to fish " got hang on every second of the day " 
sinking at 4 miles out aint much different than sinking at 60 miles 
good captains make good decisions


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Except for the swim to shore! LOL


----------



## rick (Oct 5, 2004)

*4-5's*

I own a small 20ft cc...when you talk 4-5's you need to know the time interval between swells, swell steepness and trough depth. I would not try it, 2-3 is max for me.....rick


----------

